# Need help finding something!



## ExtremePower (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey guys! No sure if this is the right spot for this so feel free to move. 

This is kind of a noob question but when I first started on this forum I saw a lot of "brackets" on rear of the engine bay. Everywhere I clicked I found them and now that I want to find them to purchase one for my Cruze, I can't find crap. I have tried searching engine bay mounts, brackets, supports. ETC Nothing has come up. I found them on a website a while back but I can't remember the name of the website.  

If anyone knows what I am talking about could you give me the name and or where you bought yours if you have one! If no one understands what I am saying I will take a picture of my car and show you where I am talking about.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Are you talking about solid engine mounts if so turbo tech racing


----------



## ExtremePower (Sep 13, 2014)

No, it's not for the engine. It goes across the engine bay. For better support when turning.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

strut bar!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

ultra racing is the company most use here.


I am not a fan of strut bars on FWD cars it just helps push the front end towards the out side of a turn..


----------



## ExtremePower (Sep 13, 2014)

Aha! Thank you sir. So you don't think it's really worth having? Just see a lot of people have them on here and I figured why not. lol


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Its my opinion that it doesnt make sense on a FWD car. What kind of Cruze do you have.


----------



## ExtremePower (Sep 13, 2014)

I have a 14 Cruze LS.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I would put your money elsewhere IMO. What are you looking to improve on your car?


----------



## ExtremePower (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't know really, everything I want to do it a little pricey so I was just looking for cheaper things to do. lol


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Take it from me I had a 2.2 N/A cobalt and I put every bolt on on that car and it really didnt do much until I spent big money on turbo/supercharger. So if you it to go faster buy a project car or save your money and put it to a turbo set up. If you want better handling get loose springs up front and stiff ones in the rear. Also really good tires


----------



## ExtremePower (Sep 13, 2014)

Trust me I want to Turbo this car so bad but from research it hasn't been done yet.. Or if so at a reasonable price. Right now I am saving for a Short Ram Intake, Header, and exhaust. Then a tune.


----------

